# Just read a tremendous novel for only .99 cents



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

I just read a novel titled "Baby Huey: A Cautionary Tale of Addiction" by James Henderson. It was fabulous. I found out about it via an indie book review website. I'm guessing others have started to find out about it because it has been climbing the kindle charts and is now #8.

This is truly a great novel and it is only .99 Cents. I don't know the author, but feel compelled to spread the word, it is that good. Oprah should be calling this guy!

I hope you read it. You will not be disapointed.

Peace,

Sean


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the book for anyone interested:


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Sean Patrick Reardon said:


> I jut read a novel titled "Baby Huey: A Cautionary Tale of Addiction" by James Henderson. It was fabulous. I found out about it via an indie book review website. I'm guessing others shave started to find out about it because it has been climbing the kindle charts and is now #8.
> 
> This is truly a great novel and it is only .99 Cents. I don't know the author, but feel compelled to spread the word, it is that good. Oprah should be calling this guy!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip, Sean....just bought it and will start it tonight.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

NapCat- Thats great, enjoy!


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendation, I just one-clicked.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for spreading the word!!!


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Bunny/Marie- Like I mentioned, I have no hidden agenda, and when you consider James could not find a publisher for this novel, it is even more impressive. I am still bummed out the story is over, I actually miss reading it. 

Sean


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!!  I just bought it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a link to the great review on Red Adept Reviews. She loved it too: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4539


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Sean. Man, I'm utterly flabbergasted and delighted that a fellow author is talking up my novel. Thank you very much! I saw this thread yesterday and was stunned, thought it best not to respond, but today noticed the thread disappearing in the ether and figured I'd better step in and refresh it. 
Sean, I should be paying you a commission for the readers you've sent my way. I'm deeply appreciative of your kind words. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

FoerverJuly- That is freaky. Red Adept Review is how I found out about BH, and it was a total case of checking the site at the write time.

James- You don't owe me nothing man, you earned it and it is deserved. I'd do the same for anyone who wrote such a great novel. It just makes me realize that there are so many good stories out there that no one will find out about unless we stick together and spread the good word. I hope things continue to go well for you and the novel!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, Sean.

James - good luck with your book. It looks really interesting. I'm going to sample it.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

James good luck on your book. I got the sample and read it at work and it cheered me up. I was having a bad day and this brought a smile of many and a laugh or two and I was sold on it. I then bought it and I cannot wait to read it. I was telling my husband about it and he wants to read it too. Please everyone just download the sample and you will be sold on it also. Please James write more!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Sean Patrick Reardon said:


> James- You don't owe me nothing man, you earned it and it is deserved. I'd do the same for anyone who wrote such a great novel. It just makes me realize that there are so many good stories out there that no one will find out about unless we stick together and spread the good word. I hope things continue to go well for you and the novel!


This is what it's all about. Finding a great book at a great price and spreading the word. I would encourage all readers to do the same.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

padowd- The best thing is the sample is really good, but that is just a setup for the story, because soon after, it takes off like you wouldn't believe.

Steve- yes, that is 100% what it is all about. I think some of the complaints out there is the non stop self promotion that some authors do, turns people off. If an author is willing to help others besides themselves, it adds a sense of legitimacy to a recommendation. It does for me at least.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I will have to check it out. Very nice of you to spread the word.


----------



## TenderMoon (Mar 3, 2011)

Just one clicked...I work in the addictions field and this sounds like a great read.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Patrick- Just checked out your novel, looks like something I would dig. Going to give it a shot.

TenderMoon- Sounds like a perfect match


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

This kind of recommendation is exactly what I look for when purchasing new books...  I also just 1-clicked.  Look forward to reading it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Here's a link to the great review on Red Adept Reviews. She loved it too: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4539


I bought the book after reading her review. It looks like a good one.


----------



## phatpuppyart (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion! Still haven't bought my kindle yet - using the kindle app on my iphone - but I think I'll buy this one!


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see others have bought, or at least taking a look at this novel. Thought long and hard as to what I would write for a review on Amazon. I had not read the others, until after I finished it, because I hate spoilers and don't want to be influenced. Below is what I came up with and posted on Amazon. Now, I need to find another diamond in the rough. I worship Elmore Leonard and love movies like Goodfellas, Casino, Blow, RocknRolla, and Smokin Aces. If anyone can recommend something that fits this genre, Please let me know.

*(Five Stars) Oprah Should Be Pumping This Novel:*
The whole time I'm reading this novel, I'm thinking, Oprah needs to contact James Henderson and get him the credit he deserves for this tremendous piece of writing. 
By a sheer fluke of coincidence I found out about this novel on an indie book review site, one which I check frequently, but don't very often find novels that are the type I like to read. The reviewer gave it 5 stars and the review itself hooked me. For only .99 cents, I made the investment, took a chance. This is not only a great novel, it is an important one, which like the sensitive subject matter, had me hooked from the first page. I could not put it down, telling myself only one more chapter and I'll stop. I hate spoilers in reviews, so I will only say that I have heard great art described as someting that stays with you, makes an impression, and leaves you thinking about it after you have witnessed it. James Henderson has written a novel that had me laughing out loud, feeling sad, and sick to my stomach throughout, it is that good. Literary, dramatic, and full of twist and turns, I urge you to read it. You will not be disapointed! Like others have said, I didn't want it to be over and actually miss reading it.

Sean Patrick Reardon


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! I read that review too. Red Adept. I'm going to buy it now.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm over twenty-five years sober myself. Got me a sample & thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzanne- Your collection DVM looks really good. Going to download and pass on the good word, as I know a lot of people who would dig it as well.

Harry- Then we have a common bond  and that is why you will absolutlely love it!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Sean.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm about halfway through this book and it is VERY good and interesting.  Funny but sad and horrifying all at once.  Everyone needs to know just how easy it is to spiral down from an average hardworking person with a family, to a hard core crackhead, with no money, no job, no family.  It's very easy to do.  It should be mandatory reading for all.  Great book so far!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I was so pleased to find this thread.

My review is simply not enough. This book deserves all the attention it can get!  

I encourage any and all of you to review this book after you've read it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to everyone--we have a "Books Recommended by our Members" thread PINNED to the top of the Book Corner.  If you want to recommend a book, that's the place to do it.  Start a thread so you can discuss a book--what you liked, didn't like, etc. or to post an actual review.  I'm glad to say that the thread eventually turned to discussion.

Sounds like a great read, adding to my wish list.  I'm only about 600 books behind....


Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished this book last week, and it was so good I actually put up a review on Amazon. I'll make sure Betsy puts it at the _top_ of her extensive reading list.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I just finished the book a few minutes ago during my lunch hour.  All I can say is WOW!!  I was left at the ending with my mouth open.  The author did an excellent job spinning the tale of this man who let his soul and life get so wrapped up in crack.  I've never read a book where humor, sadness, disbelief, tragedy, and reality are intermingled......and it works!! I got mad at the person in this book, laughed at him, felt sorry for him, and so many times could not believe he could do such things!  Not for the faint of heart, because it tells the gritty truth about the world in which a "regular" person can get himself caught up in the terrible life of crack addiction.  The author must have some knowledge of this world because he wrote it so intimately.  He must  know someone close to him that this has happened to, or at least a  similar situation.  A very well written book.  I'm glad the OP of this thread suggested it.  And as I said before, it should be mandatory reading for ALL lest someone let their guard down for a minute and let themselves fall victim of this horribly addictive drug that will suck the life out of you.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I also bought this book after reading the review on Red Adept, and I loved it.  I wrote a flaming review on Goodreads, and had it posted to Facebook too.

BTW, this book has Lending Enabled if someone wants to borrow it from me.  (Sorry James, don't know how you authors feel about the lending feature )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

James will get over it. I also have it to lend if someone (and you must! Betsy?!) wants to read this book.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like I need to move this one up on the TBR list.  Thanks all, for the recommendations.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> James will get over it. I also have it to lend if someone (and you must! Betsy?!) wants to read this book.


LOL I've offered this book before but nobody has taken me up on it. I wish someone would, it's such a good book.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation..... just purchased a copy!


----------

